# Casting Distance



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

I was curious to know your guys' max casting distance. I don't get to fish much so I never get to practice. I can cast about 75 yards. Is that a lot? Im using a spinning reel but not a nice one. I would just like to know if I am above or below average.


----------



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

Mods could you move this to distance casting board? I thought I was in It.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

100 yards or so with 8 bait and wind is considered competent...Some of us have been measured further, I was measured by Sports Cast Several years ago at 164 yards (several casts then averaged) when I was in my Prime. This was with an 8 ounce weight and simulated bait. I was also measured with my Spanish rod with a 2 ounce Glass Minnow Lure at 137 yards (again averaged of several casts walked off with a distance wheel) In the Video Fish the Surf by Lee Samson I Dump a full 525 Mag with a 6 ounce Sting Silver,(Again when I was in my prime that ain't happening now) but what you do not see or know about that cast is I had a 40 mph tail wind when I casted.... 100yards or so in fishing conditions is Good enough to get it done..... JAM


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Well I added distance this year. I can now cast 10-15 yards past the fish. If I keep it up, I will be able to put it past their sense of smell on the incoming tide. 
I paced one off at 146 yards (figure +-10 yard accuracy), but that was 6 oz sinker only and on a field. Usually about 100-120 yards with bottom rigs with my pomp setup. Usually lands smack dab on top of the bar at Topsail. If I take a bit off the cast, I usually find fish.
They are a lot closer than I thought. Many folks here have helped with convincing me that the fish are well within casting distance to even my kids.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

I understand your curiosity. We've all been there. Just try not to confuse catching fish with how far you, or others, can cast. There was a time when I could surf cast much farther than anyone within eyesight on either side of me. Nice for the ego, but that's about where it ended much of the time. Looking back (before competition casting), I never really knew exactly how far I could cast.....in the surf, or measured on a flat piece of land. I still like to (try and) lay one out there as far as possible, in fear of rupturing a spleen or something nowadays, but most of the fish are caught between the beach and where I attempted to reach the other horizon. My point?.....try not to concern yourself with whether you're above or below some certain "average distance", go fishing, and do your best to put your bait where the fish are.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

BigWillJ nailed it, there are reasons for Bombing it out there, One: at Cape Point in the Conga Line (thing of the past cause everyone knows how to do it now and no one is consistently doing the Right thing but that is another topic) if you could out cast everyone you knew that upon hookup you could walk behind everyone get out of the way and land your fish down the beach. If your a Short thrower you would have to do the over and under thing all the way down the line and bad thing can happen with tangles. So Drum Fishing at the Point is a game of Distance most of the time. Two: Spanish Fishing distance is key. Other then that everything else is at your feet, especially Trout, and Sea Mullet and Pompano too. Sometimes the Mullet and Pomps will be out there, but there will have to be DRY Bar where they are hanging out to supply them with sand fleas. 80 percent of the Time you will catch more fish Right at your Feet, literally 6 feet in front of you, I tell this to all of my Customers and it's like they have an A ha Moment when they start catching fish, 80 percent of the Fishermen over throw the Fish.. 

JAM


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Drumfishin said:


> I was curious to know your guys' max casting distance. I don't get to fish much so I never get to practice. I can cast about 75 yards. Is that a lot? Im using a spinning reel but not a nice one. I would just like to know if I am above or below average.


All you guys talking about your length, I had to check to see if I was still on P&S.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

JAM said:


> BigWillJ nailed it, there are reasons for Bombing it out there, One: at Cape Point in the Conga Line (thing of the past cause everyone knows how to do it now and no one is consistently doing the Right thing but that is another topic) if you could out cast everyone you knew that upon hookup you could walk behind everyone get out of the way and land your fish down the beach. If your a Short thrower you would have to do the over and under thing all the way down the line and bad thing can happen with tangles. So Drum Fishing at the Point is a game of Distance most of the time. Two: Spanish Fishing distance is key. Other then that everything else is at your feet, especially Trout, and Sea Mullet and Pompano too. Sometimes the Mullet and Pomps will be out there, but there will have to be DRY Bar where they are hanging out to supply them with sand fleas. 80 percent of the Time you will catch more fish Right at your Feet, literally 6 feet in front of you, I tell this to all of my Customers and it's like they have an A ha Moment when they start catching fish, 80 percent of the Fishermen over throw the Fish..
> 
> JAM


Agreed and agreed. I will add a half cent to this. Sometimes…especially in areas that have flatter beaches (Florida comes to mind)…ya gotta launch one out there, just to hit the though! On rarer occasions (or not rarer.. depending) ya gotta get one ova da bar cause they are on the backside. That's when the extra comes in handy.


----------



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the help everyone. I was just curious.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

If you can long cast, you can always cast short.  Not vice versa. Always nice to have the option to whip it out if needed. Sometime in the surf tourney, I will cast out as far as I can and let it sit. Then reel in and let it sit. Reel in and let it sit. 

Drumfishin - check out some of Tommy Farmer's video. Sometimes a single change like getting your left hand involved in the push/pull can add surprising distance.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

DF'n,

As stated above, the ability to cast far is a tool to add to your fishing arsenal.

There are a lot of factors that go into distance. The right rod and reel make a big difference and matching the payload to the rod/reel is equally important. The terminal rig can make or break you, something tight and aerodynamic will fly much farther than a rig doing it's best imitation of an helicopter.....

That being said the best bang for the buck in distance is learning and applying a proper powercast technique. I'm not talking a tournament pendulum cast, a basic beach cast will do the trick if proper fundamentals are applied.

Longest cast..... mine are pretty well documented but here ya go. 859.52 feet in competition, 897' in practice. Take away the tournament rod and supertuned reel and that number drops significantly. Add a chunk of bunker, waders, beach sand and a 15 mph headwind and it drops even more. 



Tommy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i'll throw my 2 cents worth in the mix.........
I fish a lot of south jersey beaches which are often flat as a pool table........I've seen people cast using a rig with a long leader and there bait is floating on the surface.
while there are times the fish are close to shore there are just as many times they are not.......rather they are way past 100 yds out.
if you can't reach them you can't catch them.
a lot of our winning tournament fisherman are also good distance casters.
as stated by others getting good distance while fishing requires a balanced outfit of rod-reel-line-rig-and technique.

as an aside I find it more fun to catch a fish that is far out ......kind of like boat fishing from the sand


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

fish bucket said:


> ...a lot of our winning tournament fisherman are also good distance casters....


I think you mean that one of your good distance casters wins a lot of your tournaments. I happen to believe his winning ways are more about him being a damn good fisherman than it is about his distance casting, though the latter doesn't hurt his chances.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Wow I'm surprised no one has talked about how to keep that bait on the hook? Doesn't matter how far you can throw if all that left when your rig hits bottom is an empty hook. Over the past year with help from forum members I have been able to almost double my casting distance. I can confidently say that 100 yards is a piece of cake now. Amazing how much improvement on distance just by utilizing the left and changing up stance. However depending on the bait of choice my casting distance will change unless I have something to tie down the bait to the hook.(ghost thread or even 8lb braid) also using different casting techniques for different situations. I don't know my max but I can say that with the extra distance you can pull your bait into the strike zone and test how far the fish are out.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

JAM and other OBX folks, I'm curious re. your opinion on the value of long casting for big drum when fishing areas OTHER than Cape Point. I totally get what JAM is saying about the advantage at Cape Point of being able to avoid tangles, walk down the beach to fight your fish. But as far as finding the drum in general do you think the majority of big drum in the fall (or spring for that matter) can be reached by a short to medium cast from the beach, or is there value in being able to bomb the bait out there to the last line of breakers?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

JamesRiverVa That would depend on the Structure of the Under water in front of you.. If bar is Close a shorter cast will get it done...JAM


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

caught a 50 and a 46 less then 50 yards off the beach and well inside the bar back in oct....had rods out much further came up empty... you just never know......if you really wanna increase your chances fish at night


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I have fished for big drum for close to 40 years,cape point, north beach, south beach,Ocracoke, Portsmouth, Lookout...ect and have only seen maybe 6 big drum caught close to the beach. All the rest were caught 100 yards or more out.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I think you mean that one of your good distance casters wins a lot of your tournaments. I happen to believe his winning ways are more about him being a damn good fisherman than it is about his distance casting, though the latter doesn't hurt his chances. 

excuse me but I know what I meant when I wrote it.
you are right and wrong.......concerning that particular person you are right.
but he doesn't win all of them!
the majority of winners in asac are good casters and in south jersey tournaments distance counts


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

with JAM on this one, all about the structure and whats in front of you. this october we had 3 citations 50-60 yds out only one that was around 90-100,


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dawgfsh said:


> I have fished for big drum for close to 40 years,cape point, north beach, south beach,Ocracoke, Portsmouth, Lookout...ect and have only seen maybe 6 big drum caught close to the beach. All the rest were caught 100 yards or more out.


 Don,I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on this one... I've caught plenty of drum on a short cast,bunches on the planks,and a few on the beaches at Corova as well... If you are talking 50yrds,what I would consider short,I have seen waaaay more than just 6 in my 40yrs... It can be about bait,as well as structure and where you place that bait, that can determine a bite as much as how far you throw it..

All that being said,the longcaster when in a crowd is "usually" going to be the one that catches..


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

JAM said:


> 100 yards or so with 8 bait and wind is considered competent...Some of us have been measured further, I was measured by Sports Cast Several years ago at 164 yards (several casts then averaged) when I was in my Prime. This was with an 8 ounce weight and simulated bait. I was also measured with my Spanish rod with a 2 ounce Glass Minnow Lure at 137 yards (again averaged of several casts walked off with a distance wheel) In the Video Fish the Surf by Lee Samson I Dump a full 525 Mag with a 6 ounce Sting Silver,(Again when I was in my prime that ain't happening now) but what you do not see or know about that cast is I had a 40 mph tail wind when I casted.... 100yards or so in fishing conditions is Good enough to get it done..... JAM


Old age sucks ... Bad knees, bad shoulder, bad back, etc . . . On a good day, I can still manage 110-115 yds w/8oz on a crowded pier, but I sure "pay the price" for it as the day goes on and for the next few days afterward.

I miss being in my "prime", because the "fishing stories" were so much better then . . . LOL !


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> Old age sucks ... Bad knees, bad shoulder, bad back, etc . . . On a good day, I can still manage 110-115 yds w/8oz on a crowded pier, but I sure "pay the price" for it as the day goes on and for the next few days afterward.
> 
> I miss being in my "prime", because the "fishing stories" were so much better then . . . LOL !


What kind of cast do you do with your convo?


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Farthest cast on the beach I never got to measure but it was really far. The fish I caught spoke Portuguese!
(Almost) true story!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

ez2cdave said:


> Old age sucks ... Bad knees, bad shoulder, bad back, etc . . . On a good day, I can still manage 110-115 yds w/8oz on a crowded pier, but I sure "pay the price" for it as the day goes on and for the next few days afterward.
> 
> I miss being in my "prime", because the "fishing stories" were so much better then . . . LOL !


I can still pop it but with all the Night Time Closures I do not participate any more. I just stay in the Yak most of the time, then walk the beach for Specks in the Winter. Beach is more of a Form of Aggravation to me at this Point. We will see how the new LAW is acted upon by the NPS.... JAM


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

pods said:


> Farthest cast on the beach I never got to measure but it was really far. The fish I caught spoke Portuguese!
> (Almost) true story!


pssshh, thats nothing the furthest cast i ever had was due to a weak spot in the shock because when it snapped off it ended up a few feet behind me, damn thing must have traveled around the world.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

cooper138 said:


> pssshh, thats nothing the furthest cast i ever had was due to a weak spot in the shock because when it snapped off it ended up a few feet behind me, damn thing must have traveled around the world.


Good one there!
...ya always hear.....if you want distance, aim high......mustuv aimed too high once and never saw it splash...heard NASA next day complaining about mono wrapped around one of their orbiting modules.....


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

fish bucket said:


> I think you mean that one of your good distance casters wins a lot of your tournaments. I happen to believe his winning ways are more about him being a damn good fisherman than it is about his distance casting, though the latter doesn't hurt his chances.
> 
> excuse me but I know what I meant when I wrote it.
> you are right and wrong.......concerning that particular person you are right.
> ...


....wow...my comment was only meant to be a little theoretical humor......it wasn't meant to be taken as a right or wrong thing, I got what you said.......sorry if I failed in any way that might touch a nerve.....


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

on flat beaches distance most certainly counts in my experience...steep beaches or where there is good structure you often don't need to throw more than 20y


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

On Flat Beaches Sand Fleas are still at the Oceans Edge, most of the Pan Fish are after the Fleas. I Fish 3 rods usually a Short a Medium and a Long Casted Rod. Which ever Rod is seeing the most action I will change up the others to. Most times its the sort rod thats gonna get the pan fish to fill the cooler....JAM


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

....wow...my comment was only meant to be a little theoretical humor......it wasn't meant to be taken as a right or wrong thing, I got what you said.......sorry if I failed in any way that might touch a nerve..... 


not your fault........I've got the onset of the winter "lack of fishing" doldrums....


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Stupid question if you guys don't mind, is casting behind surf line or breakers means casting behind all the way down where waves start to breaking down for the first time? Please excuse my stupidity.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Drumdum said:


> Don,I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on this one... I've caught plenty of drum on a short cast,bunches on the planks,and a few on the beaches at Corova as well... If you are talking 50yrds,what I would consider short,I have seen waaaay more than just 6 in my 40yrs... It can be about bait,as well as structure and where you place that bait, that can determine a bite as much as how far you throw it..
> 
> All that being said,the longcaster when in a crowd is "usually" going to be the one that catches..


I've observed the same thing. Caught lots more drum 40-60 yards out. Oddly enough I've seen more big stripers caught past the bar, whether at Assateague or down south.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

BigWillJ said:


> Good one there!
> ...ya always hear.....if you want distance, aim high......mustuv aimed too high once and never saw it splash...heard NASA next day complaining about mono wrapped around one of their orbiting modules.....


 man you too?? thought I was the only one!


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

dd and sand flea, did you see the word "big". I'm talking about citation and up.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

dawgfsh said:


> dd and sand flea, did you see the word "big". I'm talking about citation and up.


think everyone is talking about citation sized drum or we would have called them pups.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

dawgfsh said:


> dd and sand flea, did you see the word "big". I'm talking about citation and up.


Every one over 40". Big.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Don,I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on this one... I've caught plenty of drum on a short cast,bunches on the planks,and a few on the beaches at Corova as well... If you are talking 50yrds,what I would consider short,I have seen waaaay more than just 6 in my 40yrs... It can be about bait,as well as structure and where you place that bait, that can determine a bite as much as how far you throw it..
> 
> All that being said,the longcaster when in a crowd is "usually" going to be the one that catches..


"Usually" as in 98% of the time.

By the way I am out casting every one here in Chicago.

-23 Wind Chill last few mornings and no one was casting anything anywhere.

I will have to practice a bit before I show back up on the OBX and teach all the fellas how to do the Rodanthe Pendulum, which is way better than other lesser forms of casting.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dawgfsh said:


> dd and sand flea, did you see the word "big". I'm talking about citation and up.


 Did you see in my post,I'm talking about beaches without a crowd of folks,and n side of a pier that most will fish se corner...?? AND YES,nothing less than 40 to the fork.. 

Garbo,was hoping to see that bigtime pendulum this past fall.. Maybe next year huh??


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't see how piers count your already way over 50 yards out even if you just drop it over the rail.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

dawgfsh said:


> Don't see how piers count your already way over 50 yards out even if you just drop it over the rail.


In Maryland due to the shallow nature of the bay 50' out means 5' of water at high tide.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dawgfsh said:


> Don't see how piers count your already way over 50 yards out even if you just drop it over the rail.


 Don,as many times as you have fished the Point can't believe you haven't seen times when shortcasters were hooking up in a blitz?? Or been on the beach and plunked one into an outsuck less than 50yrs and got one or two from the beach that way... But with me a pier counts as well,especially a shooooorrrt one like Avon...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> What kind of cast do you do with your convo?


I use either the Hatteras Cast (space permitting) or a simple Overhead Thump (if things are crowded).


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> I use either the Hatteras Cast (space permitting) or a simple Overhead Thump (if things are crowded).


I use the same beach pendulum whether alone or in a crowd.

Even if things are crowded everyone gets the picture *after the first cast* and clears the rail or beach allowing enough room to go out.

If conditions are really tight I can shorten my drop to less than 4' feet )which affects accuracy as in the cast will land far left of target, so you have to adjust the release, otherwise my drop is to the first guide).

Anyway for near thirty years most folks I am around a bit, know I am a pretty dangerous caster (to the bystanders anyway, if not the drum) and after me politely asking them to move back a bit for just a second while I go out, the first time they do so, some times muttering to themselves, the second time they see me getting ready to go out they all get the ......... out of the way

When I was young my drop was to the reel and that was pretty exciting too on the end of the pier as the cast would barely top the rail every time

I can break off a few on the cast so it helps keep everyone on their toes and out of the way.....as Joe Mullet will testify I usually bring one Drum rod and Three-Four Spares.....except on Avalon where you are only allowed 3 rods total....


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

dawgfsh said:


> Don't see how piers count your already way over 50 yards out even if you just drop it over the rail.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> Anyway for near thirty years most folks I am around a bit, know I am a pretty dangerous caster (to the bystanders anyway, if not the drum) and after me politely asking them to move back a bit for just a second while I go out, the first time they do so, some times muttering to themselves, the second time they see me getting ready to go out they all get the ......... out of the way


Yeah . . . "Duck or Bleed" ! ! !


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> Yeah . . . "Duck or Bleed" ! ! !


I never liked that phrase.

I all ways allow everyone to get entirely out of the way. Seen several casts on the end of a pier where someone ducked under the railing but still was in the impact zone and they were nearly hit when the shock knot broke off.

The best casters are the most dangerous cause they throw harder and when there is a malfunction it is catastrophic.

Fella on Rodanthe Pier got knocked unconscious by a 8 oz. sinker.

Red Headed Fella has permanent hearing loss from being hit on the head with a heaver after a break-off.

Seen some impressive wood chunks fly off the railing after being hit with a break-off.

Best to get entirely out of the way, so no one gets hurt.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey Kenny

I am back in the gym pumping iron, may not get any better distance but I will look better

Tell the Potato Man and his running buddy from RDT (Loner's associate Andrew the one that caught the 48 lb. Sharkbit King with my Fatback in his belly) that I will be coming to a pier near you in October.

Redhead's wife had enough of me so I will be renting a room from Jody


----------

